# للبيع/ شاحنات ( مرسيدس ، فولفو ) بأسعار مُرضية



## الشاحنة الأولى (19 يونيو 2012)

حياكم الله
اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس 2041
سوست امامي خلفي 
موديل : 2007

رقم العرض : 55477
المسافه المقطوعه : 375,000 km
وقود ديزل

اورو : 3
فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
القوه : 410 حصان

ريتيردر / انتريدر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره
جير بوكس : نصف الي 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 
212 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
العالميه H4 وكلاء 












ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم
إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 2040
موديل:2002
رقم العرض:539028

الجير بوكس:نصف الى
المسافه المقطوعه: 292,200 كم
الحاله:جيدة جدا

الوقود:ديزل
القوة:400حصان
المحاور:2


4X4
سوست امامي خلفى
اول تسجيل:ابريل2002

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
والعديد من الكماليات

السعر:167الف ريال سعودي
بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط©
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
وكلاء H4 العالميه  















ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



حياكم الله
اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس 1841 
موديل : 2007
رقم العرض : 54278

المسافه المقطوعه : 622,000 km
وقود ديزل
اورو : 3

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
القوه : 430 حصان
ريتيردر / انتريدر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

السعر في ميناء الشحن 
169 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
العالميه H4 وكلاء 










ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



حياكم الله
اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس 1844 
موديل : 2007
رقم العرض : 54478

المسافه المقطوعه : 695,000 km
وقود ديزل
اورو : 3

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
القوه : 440 حصان
ريتيردر / انتريدر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

السعر في ميناء الشحن 
175 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
العالميه H4 وكلاء 





ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


حياكم الله
اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس 1844 
موديل : 2007
رقم العرض : 54678

المسافه المقطوعه : 601,000 km
وقود ديزل
اورو : 3

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
القوه : 440 حصان
ريتيردر / انتريدر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

جير بوكس : نصف الي 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 
182 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
العالميه H4 وكلاء 















ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


حياكم الله
اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس 2046
سوست امامي خلفي 
موديل : 2007

رقم العرض : 54778
المسافه المقطوعه : 463,229 km
وقود ديزل

اورو : 3
فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
القوه : 460 حصان

ريتيردر / انتريدر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره
جير بوكس : نصف الي 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 
183 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
العالميه H4 وكلاء 















ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


حياكم الله
اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس 2041
سوست امامي خلفي 
موديل : 2008

رقم العرض : 55388
المسافه المقطوعه : 254,000 km
وقود ديزل

اورو : 3
فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
القوه : 410 حصان

ريتيردر / انتريدر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره
جير بوكس : نصف الي 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 
208 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
العالميه H4 وكلاء 















ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



حياكم الله
اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس 2041
سوست امامي خلفي 
موديل : 2007

رقم العرض : 55377
المسافه المقطوعه : 246,000 km
وقود ديزل

اورو : 3
فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
القوه : 410 حصان
ريتيردر / انتريدر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره
جير بوكس : نصف الي 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 
208 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
العالميه H4 وكلاء 










ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم
إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة شاسيه 
فولفو FH 12-420
موديل:2005

رقم العرض:526053
الجير بوكس:نصف الى
المسافه المقطوعه: 750000 كم

الحاله:جيدة جدا
الوقود:ديزل
القوة:420حصان
المحاور:3
6X2

اول تسجيل:يونيه2005
فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
والعديد من الكماليات

السعر:115الف ريال سعودي
بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط©
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
وكلاء H4 العالميه 















ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم
إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة فولفو FH 12-460
موديل:2004
رقم العرض:533043

الجير بوكس:يدوي
المسافه المقطوعه: 546,459كم
الحاله:جيدة جدا

الوقود:ديزل
القوة:460حصان
المحاور:2

4X2
اول تسجيل:يوليه2004
فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر:135الف ريال سعودي
بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********
********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط©
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
وكلاء H4 العالميه 





ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم
إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة شاسيه 
فولفو FH 12-480
موديل:2006

رقم العرض:538063
الجير بوكس:يدوي
المسافه المقطوعه: 773,000 كم

الحاله:جيدة جدا
الوقود:ديزل
القوة:480حصان

المحاور:3
6X2
اول تسجيل:يوليه2006

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق
والعديد من الكماليات

السعر:149الف ريال سعودي
بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
وكلاء H4 العالميه


----------

